
University lowers entry score for female applicants in engineering and IT - vlasky
https://www.theguardian.com/australia-news/2019/aug/29/university-makes-10-point-entry-score-adjustment-for-female-applicants
======
luckylion
If Atar isn't useful as a predictor, why rely on it at all for admissions?

